
Ask HN: Those of you who are parents – how do you balance work/life? - mrleiter
I am wondering how you balance your work&#x2F;life. I myself do not have children yet, but my girlfriend and I are planning on having a family, for which I am completely willing to push back on my career and focus on family.<p>But what about you? Did it lower your career prospects? Did you decide otherwise and lost the family instead? Do you have any regrets? Any advice?
======
drchiu
Definitely altered my perspective on what kind of career I want. Nowadays I
plan my life around my kids and intersperse my free time into doing the things
I want to do. It looks like sacrifice, but I'm happy doing it this way, and so
does my wife.

The balance, at least for me, tilted toward family. But I think this is
different for every one. Some may prefer to outsource a certain amount of
childcare, for instance.

Look at what you value, and I think you'll plan accordingly.

